# Eggs & Toilet Paper



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

After all the hard work I've put into my props, I'd say I don't like it.


----------



## melliemay (Oct 6, 2004)

Hate it...disrespectful to all the hard work I do to make halloween fun for everyone in the neighborhood. I have the "If you don't appreciate what I do....I won't do it anymore" thought to the egg/TP idea. Never had it done or any props taken...but when it starts...I'll decorate outside no more.[}]


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

Someone T/P or Egging = putting new, um, "fake" corpse in display. Yeah, that's it, fake...

I want a hearse.


----------



## _freak_duck_ (Oct 9, 2004)

yea its actually really gross, i think, and it totally sucks when people steal your prop i mean we have a wicked grave yard set up outside every year with huge flood lights, i'll try to get some pictures! but ya eggs is so wrong and ya its just raunchy!

"Kid-nap Mr.Santy Claus, Beat him with a stick, Lock him up for 90 years see what makes him tick..."


----------



## KILLER CLOWN (Oct 16, 2004)

Only egg people that dont have decorations up that are not in the halloween spirt.

"I'm the child of darkness, the eater of worlds." Pennywise the Clown


----------



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

Egging is mean!!! Mean people suck!!!! TP? GO TP your friends house and leave Halloween Decorators alone.. and don't steal our pumpkins either cause we have laced them with pepper spray!!!


----------



## great_ghoul (Aug 14, 2004)

Freak duck ~ I am VERY disappointed. You are giving us Canadians a bad name!!!

If I caught anyone egging or t-ping ANYONE's stuff, THEY would be my new prop!

It shameful, immature behaviour!


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

I always stand guard at my house on the 30th. I have the tools of the trade with me and would like to see the face of someone who TRIES to egg me or do something else. 

This year is the party on the 30th so I do not thing anyone will ge the chance.

1,2 Freddy's coming for you 3,4 better lock the door 5,6 make a crucifix 7,8 better stay up late 9,10 never sleep again.


----------



## thehalloweenqn (Oct 3, 2004)

Egging and TPing is very immature and disrespectful.



I could feel the soft, shivering touch of the lips on the sensitive skin of my throat, and the hard dents of two sharp teeth, there I closed my eyes in langorous ecstasy and waited, waited with beating heart-Bram Stoker


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

You know I gave this thread some thought and I need to get something off my chest. 

Growing up in the city I too have fun in my day ot mischief. All except for one house we did not do ANYTHING that would damage property. We used to do things like those old smoke bombs we would roll down the streets (by the dozen) and things like that. The only exception was to this one house that no one liked. This guy would actually come out and try to hurt kids playing football or hockey in the street and driveways..So we got him. Other then that people need to understand that our decorations as well as PROPERTY takes a lot of money to fix.

1,2 Freddy's coming for you 3,4 better lock the door 5,6 make a crucifix 7,8 better stay up late 9,10 never sleep again.


----------



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeah I thought about this one too... He/She didn't say they did TP and Egging. They just asked what we thought about it. I shouldn't have jumped like that. If you are thinking about it, don't. If you are asking because someone did it to you, I say turn the sprinklers on when they get there!!!


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

Loose the hounds.

I want a hearse.


----------



## barefootcountrygirl (Oct 1, 2003)

TPers and Eggers usually come in groups. How FUN would it be to get one of the ALONE in the dark and scare the crap out of 'em.

Yagottawanna!


----------



## Kittylady (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey what about the best halloween joke ever??????

Flamming bag of Dog Do 

That was always fun [)]

I Love Dead things


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2004)

This reminds me of my junior year in highscool nearly everyone in my class ended up in this one kids huge yard. Must have been 100 kids there. Many,(shamefully)including myself, were armed to the hilt with eggs and TP. Most small communities have this one cop who has it in for the teens...in this case it was Officer Linker. 

Well needless to say, the neighborhood for blocks in any direction had been hit hard. So, here is all these kids in this yard and guess who pulls up. Linker hits his lights, stopped, and rolled down his window. As he started to admonish the crowd, a hailstrom of eggs were let loose. The first few struck him about the head and shoulders and the rest was a flood of white and yellow gooo. His door cracked open and the crowd of kids went fleeing in every direction but up. Mass pandamonium... 

Sorry Linker...where ever you are... ROFLMAO









```

```
 www.randyaz.4hv.org


----------



## _freak_duck_ (Oct 9, 2004)

No I am definitly not thinking about Egging or TPing anywhere or anyone! Most of you are older then me, no offense, but it's pure cruelty I spend hours setting up for Halloween! My favorite holiday, year round ofcourse. I'm the morbid child need I say myself, but I remember when I was way littler we had these little like pumpkin lights hanging off our balcony and some asses stole them and smashed then right on our side walk, I just about cried, I loved them little things! We also do our yard every year. I have friends in school who invited me to go Egging but I turned them down, It's not cool. The only person I'd ever do Egging and TPing to is the girl at school, we despise and hate each other both with a passion, plus she totaly has it coming!


"Kid-nap Mr.Santy Claus, Beat him with a stick, Lock him up for 90 years see what makes him tick..."


----------



## ronhurst (Oct 30, 2004)

After working all year on props and scenes,I say that anyone caught throwing eggs or TP or stealing is a prime candidate to be added to a hangman scene.


----------



## fleshrot79 (Feb 17, 2005)

KILLER CLOWN said:


> Only egg people that dont have decorations up that are not in the halloween spirt.
> 
> "I'm the child of darkness, the eater of worlds." Pennywise the Clown





I don't remember Pennywise the Dancing Clown ever saying that. I'll have to watch the movie again. I do remember him saying "They ALL float down here Georgie, and when you're down here with us you'll float too!"


----------



## Gnome (Mar 4, 2005)

i do agree, egging isnt right, but if your going to tdo it do it with flare, make a pin prick hole in your egg and inject it with green or red food die, looks realy strange when it spaltters, once agina i must say this is ...wrong....yah


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

Hey, I think the egging and TPing is OK, as long as you think catching buckshot is OK too. If you wouldn't appreciate having your bike, car, computer or other stuff stolen or destroyed, why would you think someone else would?
Eggs will destroy paint jobs on cars and houses, it will stain paint and can kill some plants. Having to clean that crap up takes time and or money, If you think destroying someones property or stealing their money is going to make them like the holiday if they don't already, I think you need a long stay in a quiet place with padded walls and room service.
FontGeek


----------

